# Shipping Accident - Singapore Straits -03/02/2012



## bc9930 (Jan 26, 2013)

Saw this on another forum. It's a vid of a shipping accident in the Singapore Straits 03/02/2013: 

http://youtu.be/hSDbmEZCcvw

Published on Mar 3, 2013 


Two ships (a bulk carrier and a cargo ship) collide in the Straits of Singapore. The Singaporean Coastguard was called to rescue crew members of the smaller vessel.

The two boats, which appeared to be bulk carriers, were reportedly transiting the Straits of Singapore when one cargo ship passed too close to the other.

The Singaporean coast guard was then called in to rescue the crew of the smaller boat, which reportedly began sinking after the accident.

No casualties were reported.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Gosh - the smaller vessel is most lucky not to have "gone over"

A case of reckless navigation and "Sea Rage".

Larger v/l could be BEKS HALIL - Turkish owned with Marshall Island registration

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## lappino (Feb 26, 2013)

jmcg said:


> ...
> 
> A case of reckless navigation and "Sea Rage".
> 
> ...


Exactly. Both masters should have their licenses revoked.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

lappino said:


> Exactly. Both masters should have their licenses revoked.


A bit harsh. We might take the view that they have learnt a lesson.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Both owners might prefer lessons like this to be learned in a simulator!


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Varley said:


> Both owners might prefer lessons like this to be learned in a simulator!


Agreed! Just seeing the video has to be salutory for me.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

lappino said:


> Exactly. Both masters should have their licenses revoked.


By Law the overtaking vessel must keep clear so why both Masters get licences revoked


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

gdynia said:


> By Law the overtaking vessel must keep clear so why both Masters get licences revoked


According to reports the Vietnamese registered "Thuan My" , which should have maintained course, turned to port across the bows of the overtaking ship, "Beks Halil". From the video it looks like the overtaking ship erred in passing too close to the other vessel.
Amazingly neither ship suffered serious damage. The "Beks Halil' continued on its voyage, and "Thuan My" had a damaged hatch.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Are those involved in a collision not required to STOP and at least exchange particulars?

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iangb said:


> According to reports the Vietnamese registered "Thuan My" , which should have maintained course, turned to port across the bows of the overtaking ship, "Beks Halil". From the video it looks like the overtaking ship erred in passing too close to the other vessel.
> Amazingly neither ship suffered serious damage. The "Beks Halil' continued on its voyage, and "Thuan My" had a damaged hatch.


Do you not think the interaction between the two vessels made the smaller vessel turn to port it looks like the overtaking vessel had already made contact pushing the vessels stern to stbd hence the bow would go to port


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

gdynia said:


> Do you not think the interaction between the two vessels made the smaller vessel turn to port


Yes indeed....Unfortunately the video only starts at the moment collision was inevitable......some tracking of what led up to it would be informative.


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

The large vessel's bow wave would have pushed the smaller vessel's stern to stbd. initiating the swing to port. Don't think the course alteration was deliberate given the fact that there was an oncoming vessel ahead. dearly like to know which was the overtaking vessel


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

There was a lot of shouting going on- sounded like Turkish to me.

I would imagine the Turk would have the greater sea speed.

Still reckless in my book.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

jmcg said:


> "................Still reckless in my book........"


That's an understatement.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

*There was a lot of shouting going on- sounded like Turkish to me*

it was being said* Look behind you *


----------



## Lefteris Bogiatzopoulos (Dec 13, 2012)

For me ,the only responsible for this colission is the overtaking vessel.
He should manage to overtake the smaller ship well clear and safely!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi bc9930.5-3-2013,04:13 re:shipping accident-singapore straits.i have seen it on another forum.but waching your input you started an interesting thread,i must agree with jmcg.6-3-2013.08:04.road rage!(or sea rage)steer clear.have a good one.ben27


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

A horrifying video. Interaction would definitely have set in to swing the smaller vessel to port but all I can ask is 'why did the Master of the overtaking ship not initially give her sea room? Bravado or stupidity?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

"If to my red a green appear it is my duty to steer clear. If to my green a red i see red to green keeps clear of me"
Have I got that right gentlemen?


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Not quite but almost!


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Boatman25 said:


> *There was a lot of shouting going on- sounded like Turkish to me*
> 
> it was being said* Look behind you *


It was spanish being spoken by the bridge team filming the incident....

Looked to me like both were converging on the same waypoint at the same speed... very little diff in their speeds


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Overtaking vessel should, in my humble opinion, have eased back if unable to obtain enough sea room. Perhaps a serving mariner might advise if it is still standard practice to be prepared for such an eventually in heavily congested waters, without blacking out?


----------

